# Clanton,AL-Beau-7mth M-spent life chained to tree



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Attached are pictures of Beau - described as a 7mo old blk/tan male GSD. He was surrendered on June 24th by his owner who kept him chained to a tree since he was a puppy. When he was first brought into the facility, Beau was snapping and lunging. I didn't hold out much hope. What a difference a day makes! Today, he passed several temperment testing excercises. Beau has earned my trust, and maybe I earned a bit of his as well. At any rate, he's a great dog with a lot of drive/working potential. He'll require a firm owner/handler. For more information on him, please contact Joe Murphy at [email protected] Serious inquires only. He is located at the Chilton Co. HS in Clanton, AL which is located 50 miles south of Birmingham.





















Isn't he ADORABLE...


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*At 7 months, he has a world of potential.......an easy-fix with very little training and patience, and- of course- NO CHAINS ! Someone's going to get a very nice dog with this young guy.*


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

that is unbelievable and so inhuman!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

onyxboy said:


> that is unbelievable and so inhuman!


And unfortunately all too common in this part of the US. He's very young though, which is a plus. Look at the strides he made in just one day. With the right owner he'll be fine...... beautiful boy too.:wub:
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*I notice an awful lot of beautiful GSD's come from Alabama and Georgia. (I know, we have 2 of them)..Suggestion--more potential adopters up North (Eastern States)...but not many on here. Can anyone think of a way to get the attention of GSD Lovers from New Hampshire, Conn, Maine, Mass ????????? If any of you caught the new tv show "Last Chance Highway", they are from the South, and almost ALL the adopters are from these states. Says there are plenty of them up that way...they make weekly deliveries there !*


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump
still there


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice Boy! That is why I personally visit the home of anyone who buys a puppy from me, no matter how far away.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

mcgwnlynn said:


> *I notice an awful lot of beautiful GSD's come from Alabama and Georgia. (I know, we have 2 of them)..Suggestion--more potential adopters up North (Eastern States)...but not many on here. Can anyone think of a way to get the attention of GSD Lovers from New Hampshire, Conn, Maine, Mass ????????? If any of you caught the new tv show "Last Chance Highway", they are from the South, and almost ALL the adopters are from these states. Says there are plenty of them up that way...they make weekly deliveries there !*



I'm from NH and he is beautiful!!!!!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub:

I just have my hands full with my two younger ones . There have been many times where i wish i could go pull a dog from the south, because there are many suitable homes up here. I just cant take a day off of work without getting fired (not even a sick day) because i am an independent contractor. I wonder if GSRNE does transports? 

What a perfect boy he is....


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

I have found very reputable transports who are independents on uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Vehicles or Moves , references provided and checked prior to commitment.
Sadly this is a high kill shelter! Rescue friendly have worked with them before..
I may have contact who could pull and board until transport arranged.
email me off list
Walton


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm very close to this one, if someone needs help pulling/transporting him.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Update on this-

I'll be calling about this boy today.
If I can get a rescue to step up for him, I'll be willing to foster.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Lex, If you are serious about fostering this boy I would contact Chris Wilson at GSCRA (German Shepherd Rescue of Central Alabama). Its a great rescue in Alabama and if you would foster with them, I'm pretty sure they would take him in. They are always looking for more fosters and everyone I have met there is great. I can PM her contact info to you if you would like.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hard to fathom why this adorable puppy hasn't been adopted. Bump.....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

GSDSunshine said:


> Lex, If you are serious about fostering this boy I would contact Chris Wilson at GSCRA (German Shepherd Rescue of Central Alabama). Its a great rescue in Alabama and if you would foster with them, I'm pretty sure they would take him in. They are always looking for more fosters and everyone I have met there is great. I can PM her contact info to you if you would like.


Yes, please do.

I know about the GSRCA, but I'm not exactly sure who to contact/what to do to be accepted as a foster.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Volunteering

German Shepherd Rescue of Central Alabama 
PO Box 640561
Pike Road, AL 36064 
Phone: (334) 322-1811 
Email: [email protected]


That is the general contact info. I will try to get a hold of Chris, the secretary today and see what she says. Want to talk to her before I give out her info.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you Kira.

I'm wondering if I should fill out a foster application now, or wait until I can actually talk to someone and explain that it is this particular dog I'm worried about?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I just emailed chris telling her the situation, I would go ahead and fill out the application now and just make a note (i think there is a section somewhere you can add it) and let her know you want to help out Beau. Hopefully I will hear back from her today.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Alright, filling it out.
Hopefully I can actually get hold of some of my reference people (everyone seems to have something to do on a holiday weekend... imagine that!)


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

HA HA... yeah everyone I know is doing something fun... Of course I will be working. boo!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, I just got off the phone with someone who has a contact at the Chilton shelter, and they said the dog has already been spoken for by the GSRCA! He was scheduled to be pulled either yesterday or today. 

I hope its true! I just want to see this boy get out!


----------

